# Movie fanboys you just want to strangle



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2009)

For me, it would be.

The Dark Knight fanboys: I love this movie, but I dont consider it to be one of the greatest movies ever made. In all fairness, its the initial hype that bugged me. Now I dont really mind.

But that has nothing on......

Speed Racer fanboys: I watched the movie and wrote a negative review on it. I've never seen such snobbish, bitchy and bratty fanboys in all my life. Most don't even know what qualifies as a good movie, and the rest tend to overrate it's "inventive-ness". I explained how most of its tricks were taken from other movies(from Leone to Kubrick to "The Graduate"), and none of them really accepted this. They think they're smart, but they're just arrogant and they all don't know what "opinions" mean either. They made direct insults to me, whereas I only made insults to the movie. That, to me, is the worst kind of nerd.

They've all practically put me on ignore on the imdb forum for it, which I find to be funny as hell.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2009)

TDK fanboys. They generally ruin every discussion based around super hero and comic book movies, and comics in general.


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

Baz Luhrmann fanboys. I hate that shit director and everyone that likes him. 
And Twilight fangirls. Eeew.

srsly, I've never seen a Speed Racer fanboy Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

That's because there are only few of them, and they tend to lurk on SR forums.......especially imdb.com.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 31, 2009)

TDK fanboys. Their fanboyism is literally virulent. They're the only fanboys I know who can infect "normies" with their "OMG BEST MOVIE EVAH!" bullshit.

Also, Transformers fanboys.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 31, 2009)

TDK for sure. Especially the ones calling for Joker's retirement from all future Batman films. And not just from Nolan Bat films, but all of them.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 31, 2009)

I didn't really care for any fanboys for a while (maybe Napoleon Dynamite fanboys)...

but after the past few weeks I definitely have to say Dragonball Evolution fanboys.


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

there are fanboys of DBE???


----------



## Lamb (Mar 31, 2009)

Quentin Tarantino fanboys, being insufferably hip and making extremely violent films, doesn't make him a good director!


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 31, 2009)

Even said:


> there are fanboys of DBE???



Yeah I know, I was shocked too. Then I stumbled onto the Dragonball movie forum was just baffled by how strongly people defended the movie. Majority of them just flat out trashed people whenever they said anything slightly negative of the movie, offer glowing praise of the movie without really saying why and some are absolutely convinced that it will make more than 50 million on opening weekend.

I dunno whether to pity them or hunt them down and blast their faces with a shotgun.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest I find the Twilight hate in this forum totally desproportionated.

I have yet to see a fangirl screaming over the film half as the haters hate on it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> To be honest I find the Twilight hate in this forum totally desproportionated.
> 
> I have yet to see a fangirl screaming over the film half as the haters hate on it.



I go onto the Anti Twilight forums so I ssee a lot of posts about Twitard attacks.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 31, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> To be honest I find the Twilight hate in this forum totally desproportionated.
> 
> I have yet to see a fangirl screaming over the film half as the haters hate on it.



Considering the Anti FC is twice the size of the regular FC, that's true.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2009)

Even said:


> there are fanboys of DBE???



This.

Surprises me.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 31, 2009)

hmmm has to be dark knight fan boys

its my fave film from the comic book genre but i really hate the fan boys


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I didn't really care for any fanboys for a while (maybe Napoleon Dynamite fanboys)...
> 
> but after the past few weeks I definitely have to say Dragonball Evolution fanboys.



To be fair, there are more people who hated the film acting like assholes. So I can understand if DBE fanboys act out of line.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Lord of the Ring fanboys, Star Wars fanboys, or just about any fandom that includes 10,000 overweight nerds dressing up as their favorite characters and never shutting up about how awesome their respective fiction is.

TDK fanboys are annoying, too. Especially the Heath Ledger wank.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> To be honest I find the Twilight hate in this forum totally desproportionated.
> 
> I have yet to see a fangirl screaming over the film half as the haters hate on it.



I'm glad because the love for that movie I have to hear when I am off the forums makes me want to strangle someone. At least this forum knows the Twilight movies/books are not all that.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 31, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I didn't really care for any fanboys for a while (maybe Napoleon Dynamite fanboys)...
> 
> but after the past few weeks I definitely have to say Dragonball Evolution fanboys.



There are actually fans of DBE


----------



## Stalin (Mar 31, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> There are actually fans of DBE



I'm just as surprised as you are.


----------



## Para (Mar 31, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I didn't really care for any fanboys for a while (maybe Napoleon Dynamite fanboys)...



This. I still haven't seen the movie to this day because of some annoying fuckers I used to hang out with repeating every line from it verbatim, making the movie-going experience absolutely pointless for me. Similar happened when Team America came out but I ended up watching that anyway when my sister rented it.

Generally the fandoms which are comprised mostly of trend-following students that think they know shit about films. The type of people that near-ruin Monty Python sketches by repeating them over and over at parties as if that makes them witty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Wink-wink, nudge-nudge, say no more.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

all fanboys and fangirls suck, even people from my own "fandom" annoy me and i annoy them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to dress up as Kilowog and go to Kilocon '09. KILO-KUN YOU SO KAWAII!!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

pek

Sexy.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 1, 2009)

Not fan*boys* exactly, but fangirls.  Of Twilight.  Yeah. 

*coughcoughsanin3cough*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Twilight fangirls are the easiest to take advantage of. Find a cute one (they are very rare), spike your hair all up like a fruit, put on a lot of white foundation, some glitter, wear some fruity-ass clothes and she practically begs you to have sex with her.


----------



## Heran (Apr 1, 2009)

People who casualily dress like David Tennant. Its not cool, Its not clever.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> all fanboys and fangirls suck, even people from my own "fandom" annoy me and i annoy them



Stealing Kilowog's answer


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

> People who casualily dress like David Tennant. Its not cool, Its not clever.


I see more people dress like the 9th and 4th doctor than I do him


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

> Stealing Kilowog's answer


indeed.

I'm a* huge* One Piece fan, but I desperately wish to brutalize all the people in the One Piece subforum for stupidity


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2009)

Transformers fanboys are pretty bad, especially since they can't actually defend the movie for shit and just use the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as a counter argument.

TDK fanboys are annoying because they they think its the greatest movie ever made, which its not.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Twilight fangirls are the easiest to take advantage of. Find a cute one (they are very rare), spike your hair all up like a fruit, put on a lot of white foundation, some glitter, wear some fruity-ass clothes and she practically begs you to have sex with her.



I don't think any guy would risk such humiliation just to get some sex. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

You must not be a student of the game.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Apr 2, 2009)

All fanboys are terrible but TDK has it the worst. People think because they watch that movie they are immediately experts on Batman. On the many forums I visit I've seen people hate on things like Brave and the Bold because Batman isn't enough like he is in Nolans movies so therefore it is a terrible cartoon.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You must not be a student of the game.



Then again I'm not a dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't have to be a man to be a pimp.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't think any guy would risk such humiliation just to get some sex. D:



Ummmmmm, *clears throat* Yeah, no guy would risk such humiliation just for sex. *looks around nervously*.....yeah......

Although on a serious note, are any of these fangirls over the age of 18?


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2009)

You wouldn't believe the stories that I hear. 
One time a mother ditched her child in a movie theatre. The kid found her sitting in the lobby reading Twilight after the movie ended.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> .
> 
> Although on a serious note, are any of these fangirls over the age of 18?



Does it matter ?

No Pedo


----------



## Jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

The Dark Knight.  All hype, the plot wasn't that great and it wasn't the best movie I've ever seen that deserves such obsession.  I have a mean respect for Heath Ledger, but seriously.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2009)

Fanboys of DBE who have not seen the movie. 

Dragonball evolution may still make a bit of money opening weekend because it has the dragonball name.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Apr 3, 2009)

Star Wars fanboys...primarily defenders of the prequels when they don't give sound arguments.

But seriously, Dark Knight fanboys take fanboys to a new low.  Constant defense of any problems it has, calling Ledger the greatest performer ever, ignoring Bale's gravely Batman voice, and calling it a snub when it still received eight nominations and still won the one everyone even cared that much about.

They make me sick.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 3, 2009)

Smash_2451 said:


> Star Wars fanboys...primarily defenders of the prequels when they don't give sound arguments.



I dislike them too


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2009)

BDK and Pulp fiction fanboys. I never understood the love for the movie but man they take that shit to a new level.


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 3, 2009)

I find TDK fanboys annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> BDK and Pulp fiction fanboys. I never understood the love for the movie but man they take that shit to a new level.


 What's BDK?

Pulp Fiction was overrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2009)

I can give sound arguments for the SW prequels...


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 4, 2009)

Any comic-book to live-action fanboy which includes, but is not limited to: Spider-man Batman, Iron Man, and Superman. 

As I am always saying to people around me "One good character and special effects a good movie does not make".

Any Star _______ Fanboy: Seriously, stop it.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2009)

Any Fanboy/fangirl I despise. I don't mean like huge fan, like I am of Naruto, or Hidan. But I am talking about a Fanboy that completely ignores the faults of his said obsession to the point of stupidity. Really a thin line there. lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2009)

TDK fanboys are kind of annoying, but good movie still.

Most don't seem to know it's a sequel.

Any horror movie fanboys are annoying to, like the Saw ones.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Transformers fanboys are pretty bad, especially since they can't actually defend the movie for shit and just use the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as a counter argument.



It had Peter Cullen as Prime, had Megan Fox, explosions and I left the theater without any regrets.  why do I have to defend that?


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> It had Peter Cullen as Prime, had Megan Fox, explosions and I left the theater without any regrets.  why do I have to defend that?



Prime and the rest of the autobots were relegated to cameos appearing for less than half of a 2 and a quarter hour movie, you can spank it to Megan Fox pictures online, your lack of taste can not be used as evidence for the movie's quality. That's why you have to defend "that."


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 4, 2009)

Over the Top Fanboy/Girl-ing is scary enough D:
- The Dark Knight Fanboys are creepy *shiver*
- Twilight Fangirls are even worse. You can't start a serious discussion with them unless you start with the sentence "OMFG, Edward is soooo cute, I want a boyfriends like Edward, he's sooooo handsome!". And even then you'll have to state how awesome Bella is every 3 seconds. It's just so annyoing.
- Disney Fangirls. Yes, there is something like that. I'm not much of a fan of fairytales and happily ever afters, plus most of this stuff doesn't make any sense for me. Saying that the story takes place in another universe of pink and fluffiness doesn't count


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Any horror movie fanboys are annoying to, like the Saw ones.



HEY!!!!!!

Anyway, Transformers was painfully overrated. The CGI was great and all but most of the directing was 2nd unit, the hand held camera shit was annoying, the characters were bland and there were too many of them and besides Prime and that yellow transformer, all the other ones sort of blended into eachother. I couldnt even tell which was which half the time......


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

twilight fangirls and fangays. For reasons I hold self evident


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2009)

Fucking Coen Brother fanboys.

No Country for Old Men had the fucking worst ending I've ever seen, what am I saying, it didn't have a ending, it just stopped.


And Any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes Ellen Page should be shot, ugly ass midget with a huge-ass forehead.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> And Any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes Ellen Page should be shot, ugly ass midget with a huge-ass forehead.



Weren't you one of those "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", Vono?

She does have a goddamn midget head, though.

Anyone who likes any Diablo Cody work is on my shit list.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Weren't you one of those "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", Vono?
> 
> She does have a goddamn midget head, though.



The fuk do u think I am, don't go lumping me up with one of dem fukheads.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

*is on Adonis' shit list*


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Et tu, Chee?


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

You gonna stab me? 



Honestly, I liked Juno. The writing was "refreshing" and I liked it. :ho
United States of Tara...eh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

I still haven't seen Juno.........even though it references the awesome Dario Argento and the.......well, not so awesome H.G Lewis. Seriously, I saw the clip of that movie that has some dude claiming that H.G Lewis>Argento. Whoever wrote that was clearly high on something.....


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

lol, are you talking about that The Wizard of Gore scene? Gawsh, I seriously need to watch some old school horror films cause I know nothing about that genre.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Seriously, I saw the clip of that movie that has some dude claiming that H.G Lewis>Argento. Whoever wrote that was clearly high on something.....


I showed you that clip.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

lol yup, I havent seen Wizard of Gore though. I saw Lewis's "Blood Feast", which is supposed to be one of his better ones.

Yet I dont know how a "Godfather of gore" discussion can be held and Lucio Fulci's name not pop up. Hell, his movies are far gorier than and almost as popular as Argentos.


----------



## Spica (Apr 5, 2009)

I find Twilight-fangirls worse than anything else in this world.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol yup, I havent seen Wizard of Gore though. I saw Lewis's "Blood Feast", which is supposed to be one of his better ones.
> 
> Yet I dont know how a "Godfather of gore" discussion can be held and Lucio Fulci's name not pop up. Hell, his movies are far gorier than and almost as popular as Argentos.



The more obscure the director the more indie cred it has. Therefore Fulci and Argento are garbage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The more obscure the director the more indie cred it has. Therefore Fulci and Argento are garbage.



Well, define obscure. Both were very popular in the international scene in their day. 

Even mainstream critics tend to praise Argento's "Suspiria". Either way, most people dont even know the names of the directors of the movies they watch. But it doesn't mean they're bad.

Example, I liked "Knowing". It was made by the guy who directed "The Dark City", which I love. But I cant remember their name.

So your logic is flawed. Ah ha!


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2009)

Watchmen fanboys. Ugh, my friend is one and he won't shut the hell about it.

He was talking like Rorschach for  one whole week. Plus he thinks its the best movie ever, which is kinda sad because he had great taste in films. D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2009)

Do the people who really hate Dragonball enough to give it like a 0/10 and call itt he worst movie ever ever count?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wolverine fanboys. Most of them say the X-Men trilogy of shit was great just because that useless Canadian piece of garbage is all over 'em.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone who thinks Michael Bay's Transformers was a good movie. Anyone who likes that movie is not a true Transformers fan and deserves to burn in robot hell.


----------



## Fenton (Apr 13, 2009)

Setsuna said:


> I find Twilight-fangirls worse than anything else in this world.



What about Twilight fan*boys*...if they exist.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Prime and the rest of the autobots were relegated to cameos appearing for less than half of a 2 and a quarter hour movie, you can spank it to Megan Fox pictures online, *your lack of taste can not be used as evidence for the movie's quality*. That's why you have to defend "that."



It's a movie for a cartoon show we watched as a kid. 

It's a movie for a cartoon show we watched as a kid.

It's a movie for a cartoon show we watched as a kid.

It's a movie for a cartoon show we watched as a kid. 

Wait, you're right. I totally expected a 'Schindler's List' here. Only people that likes Transformers are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Daron (Apr 13, 2009)

Twilight Fanboys exist alright... My buddy doesn't shut up about that crap. He thinks that girl who plays one of the lead roles is "sooo hot." Damn girl looks like she got up out of bed, forgot to shower, didn't bother looking in the mirror, and slapped on some clothes from the dirty laundry before heading out.


----------



## Megumi (Apr 13, 2009)

Tim Burton Fanboys. 

Basically, anyone who shops at hot topic.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's a movie for a cartoon show we watched as a kid.
> 
> It's a movie for a cartoon show we watched as a kid.
> 
> ...



The reason the movie failed was because it tried to be more than a stupid action flick, you fucking retard. I was expecting mindless, enjoyable robot action, not two hours of Dawson's Creek teen drama and generic military plot.

The movie had nothing to offer anyone. Fans of Transformers (I'm not one, btw) shouldn't recognize it as anything remotely resembling the cartoon albeit the last half hour. Fans of action should be turned off by the lack of it. The comedy fell flat. The plot was retarded. The drama forced and cheesy. Dialogue absolutely awful. 

Ignore all that, though, and it's amazing. 

Try harder at being a snippy, presumptuous cock next time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh zing!

I got burned!

Man, thank god I'm not totally into Transformers or anything? Or I was expecting anything other than something for my eyes!


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2009)

Twilight fanboys are rare, but yea, they are irritating as much as the girls.

As for Transformers, bland movie but entertaining.


----------



## Megumi (Apr 13, 2009)

Twilight fans go under the "People who shop at Hot Topic" section.


----------

